# Liquor license



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Hi all. I'm new to this blog! Visited the Phils 5 times, seems I like it! Hoping some day to live there(and willing to accept the bucket for the cold shower)! Areas of interest, Manila, Angeles or Bohol. Area of interest, bar serving simple food. Scoured net for price of liquor license, found wala! I'm assuming prices will vary depending on location, any quotes? Can I be the holder of the license being a foreigner? Thanks in advance! Johnny B


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

My wife is saying she's fairly certain you can get a license as a foreigner. You'll have to go to the city hall of where you're living.. the price is going to depend on where you're located (city), what zoning you're in (residential area like a sari-sari store or commercial area), how big your place will be, etc.. and then you have the white-skin tax so they'll probably just tack on a little extra for that


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Johnny B said:


> Areas of interest, Manila, Angeles or Bohol.


Wow, that's rather an eclectic mix. The competition for bars in Manila is pretty steep and Angeles many of the bars seem to have ,er, human resource management issues. 

Where on Bohol are you thinking?


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Thank you! I don't think that hidding my gleamimg white skin around the corner would work for this occasion but as long as it's just a little, fair enough... Thank you for you time, salamat!


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Billfish said:


> Wow, that's rather an eclectic mix. The competition for bars in Manila is pretty steep and Angeles many of the bars seem to have ,er, human resource management issues.
> 
> Where on Bohol are you thinking?


Was thinking around Talibon... and if you know Talibon, I probably know what you're thinking... I know a bit the Manila and Angeles scene(ps, no interest in girly bar), was thinking these areas simply because of the custom, ie foreigners and a trillion Pinoy! The Talibon thing is because that's where my partner's from and less caotic, but options are still open! Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Having some background in territory protection within certain groups and areas it is my advise to you that you do not proceed in Manila or Angeles. If you wish to proceed in Bohol, then I think you may be ok, but ask your future neighbours and Barangay officials first how they feel about you moving in on their turf. You do not have much legal protection here if **** hits the fan, only power survives in the bar&ktv industry here.


And KTV is exactly what I'd like to avoid! I think I get your drift about, "territory protection within certain groups and areas". Bohol, is an option too because less caotic, a quiet start maybe, but hope not much too quiet...! Many thanks for your reply!


----------

